# Humane Society Thieves



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

HSUS is finally being exposed for what they really are....thieving pocket liners and radical PETA bankrollers.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/times_square_billboard_calls_out_hsus_for_misleading_public_NAA_News_Release/


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Surprised? Not me I new this long ago. Its very sad people will line their own pockets from generous people. They should be shot and pissed on in no particular order. No different then some human charities (I cant remember which ones). Its very sad.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I absolutely hate those hsus commercials on tv, they don't say anything about the kids in the USA that go to bed hungry


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

A few years ago on the news there was a horrible case of child abuse/neglect. The kids were just about starved to death when they were found. News report too 20-30 seconds. Next story about a cat or dog living in a house that the owners left. News story 10 minutes. I told dad at least the animals was big enough to look after himself but the kids were not. Our society is just a but backwards.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Its sad we even have to have these people exposed on the news hog. Why cant everybody treat their kids, parents, animals and everybody else properly. Then we wouldnt need children's aid and humane society's. This world is going to hell in a hurry. Its pathetic.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

They need to lose their tax exemption status, as well should peta.

Still, people will drink the Koolaide. A local business owner, conservative by most standards, left 200 acres to HSUS when he died. They will sell the land, pocket the money and buy a 5 lb. bag of dog food in his name.

Maybe some good will come from the truth being exposed. I hope so. So many eyes seem to be closed or have tunnel vision now days.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Just wait till these groups get their hands on some drones. Hover over your farm or feedlot or deer stand.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Bonfire said:


> Just wait till these groups get their hands on some drones. Hover over your farm or feedlot or deer stand.


Hence why rifles were invented lol.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> Hence why rifles were invented lol.


More like a shot gun. Easier to hit a flying moving target


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

hog987 said:


> More like a shot gun. Easier to hit a flying moving target


Tag team. You do the damage I make the noise lol.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Some time ago there was a case where a drone was shot down. (I believe it made YouTube) It caused a big stink because the sheriff did nothing.

Edit:

More of these than I thought on YouTube.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> Some time ago there was a case where a drone was shot down.


Can't really say I blame someone for shooting down a radio controlled aircraft. You have a certain expectation of privacy on your own land. These people are invading that privacy.

Never have understood the wisdom of someone wanting to mess with people who you know are armed. I read an article where some PETA folks were going out in a wildlife management area during deer season and walking around blowing air horns and such to try to spook the deer away from the hunters. Around here, we call that attempted suicide.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

RockmartGA said:


> I read an article where some PETA folks were going out in a wildlife management area during deer season and walking around blowing air horns and such to try to spook the deer away from the hunters. Around here, we call that attempted suicide.


That is highly illegal in Tennessee as we have a "hunter harassment act" that protects legally hunting individuals and it has been enforced enough the past several years whereas the only ones that violate this act are the uninformed. Our wildlife agency (TWRA) makes this a priority in enforcement.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol I just watched a video where the guy got busted open but he say the pigeon hunters are the reason women and kids get abused and the reason people walk the streets in pa with guns. For real? Blame it all on some pigeon hunters lol. If you're from pa that video makes your state look bad. Why are people such tools.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> That is highly illegal in Tennessee as we have a "hunter harassment act" that protects legally hunting individuals and it has been enforced enough the past several years whereas the only ones that violate this act are the uninformed. Our wildlife agency (TWRA) makes this a priority in enforcement.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Same here Mike.

Those activist would show up missing.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Here if you run around the woods with horns etc in hunting season you get charged with harassing wildlife just the same as if you chase them on an ATV. Most of the DNR officers are hunters too so they don't have much time for these folks.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Kinda related. Saw on Yahoo news this morning lots of Sandy Hook donations are missing. It appears there are a growing number of self-serving narcissistic a-holes who feel its ok to profit from others pain and misfortune.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Back in the 1990's, I went up against the Nature Conservancy. Very shady organization, IMO. They were doing $350 Million a year in "business" and had assets in the Billions. (I don't remember the exact number right now, but it was a LOT!).

It seems their scam in the Chicago area was to get volunteers to turn public woodlands into prairies. They would girdle "invasive" trees, cut "brush", pull "non-native" weeds and spread herbicides on public ground in an attempt to turn it into its "natural" state as it was circa 1800.

They then would try to prohibit public access to this land.

My thought: that was pretty clever! Get "control" of the public land without ever having to pay for it, get well-meaning doofuses (doofi?) to do the work--for free.

Then wait a few years, and, voila, you can "acquire" the land for next to nothing because nobody is using it or paying attention to it or what is going on!

Ralph

Singing Dire Straits: Money For Nothing.


----------

